# newbie



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi 
can i join in the fun,we are starting long protocol beg of DEC,
not sure what to expect,are the injections going to make me go abit loopy   as i have heard bad things,
good luck everyone 
Charlotte


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Charlotte

Welcome to the snowflakes! I am starting long protocol on 17th December and this will be my first treatment so like you i haven't got a clue what to expect

There are plently of people on the snowflakes cycle buddies who are experts so I am sure they will let us know what we are in for  

Take care

FLH x


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Charlotte & Flh,

This Is my first treatment on ICSI and I have my scan this Friday, I start taking the provera tablets over the weekend and start the nasal spray nest week.  I do know someone that has been on IVF treatment so I do half know what to expect, I am slightly apprehensive but excited too. The injections I have been told are not that bad but I guess we are all different so I shall keep you posted when I start mine.

Good luck.

Take care

Joana
xx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Joana

Glad that you will be joining us. Feel free to post on the December snowflakes thread. Lots of people post on the thread which means it moves very fast. I know that it can seem a bit hard to get to know everyone at first but they are a really supportive group and its nice to speak to others who are going through the same thing at the same time.

I am waiting to start sniffing a week on Friday so i wont be far behind you!

Loads of luck to you, speak soon

FLH x x


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Joana,

Welcome to the gang!

Love Kty xxx


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi FLH,

So it looks like we are going to be sniffing over xmas, I checked that I can still drink with the medication we will be taking and the nurse did say a few was fine so at least we don't have to be t-total over the festive period.  
I went for my scan today and it's all go, everything looks ok so i can start the tabs and sniff next week.  

Keep in touch, 

Joana.

P.S. Hi KTY.


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi jo

thats great news. what was the scan for? I haven't had to have a scan before starting. I have been told no alcohol   so maybe we are on different sprays. My first tee total Christmas for a very long time but hopefully i will make up for it next year!

Speak to you soon

FLH x


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi FLH

My scan was just a general routine to check for any cysts and to make sure that everything looked normal for me to start the treatment.
The nasal spray that I will be taking is called Buserelin what is the one that you are taking? Seems strange that they would be different.



Jo 
xx


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi FLH,

So not long now before we both start sniffing, I start tomorrow and am setting alarms to ensure I don't forget, I have decided to do the 7.00, 3.00 & 11.00, which means after a Xmas night out this Saturday I will have to wake up early and you can bet your bottom dollar that I won't go back to sleep, never mind needs is must.. 
So how are you feeling about starting Friday?

Jo


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Jo

After waiting so long to start, the last week seems to have flown by. I am lucky that i only have to sniff every 12 hours which makes things a bit easier. I am going to go for 9am and 9pm. I wont have to get up too early or stay up too late   

I am getting a bit nervous now. We are going away this weekend and I am really worried about forgetting my dose so i will be setting my phone alarm. We are going out for a family birthday meal on sunday so i will probably have to sneak out half we through for a sniff!!

Have you posted on the dec snowflakes thread yet? There are so many of us now that its getting a bit confusing.

Good luck tomorrow  

Speak to you soon

FLH x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi again

Forgot to say that the spray i will be using is called synarel!

FLH x


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi FLH,

I have now sent a post on the DEC snowflake thread, I have been spending the last few days trying to catch up as there seems to be so many snowflakes.

Jo


----------

